# First day FCI results



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

For anyone interested:

Results


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks,
Vikki


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lots of good tracking scores....Dan said the tracking was nice, not difficult conditions...Sean Riveria's dog would not come out of the blind - 3 commands and DQ

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Art... your website looks nice.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

wolfstraum said:


> Lots of good tracking scores....Dan said the tracking was nice, not difficult conditions...Sean Riveria's dog would not come out of the blind - 3 commands and DQ
> 
> Lee


Tracking was good, but Dan also would never complain if it was tough - he knows, he trains for all conditions and his dog can track....


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

What breed is an RS? Schnauzer?


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like the OB is tough. Couple 94's and lower. Wolfstraum or anyone for that matter what's the deal with Jana for Czech? Auron's breeder. Has a line threw her name but not DQ. Mean she pulled? I didn't know she was even competing this year so may have been a misprint to start with.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> What breed is an RS? Schnauzer?


Yes, riesenschnauzer , giant schnauzer.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

It's so darn great to see my fellow, Ha Pham and his female Lilo, scored a 96 in tracking. He is the first Vietnamese to compete in such a high level competition.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

A line through the name means that those people are considered alternates. 

When the competition begins, each country is allowed up to 5 participants and alternates. Some countries have a few alternates, and the AWDF generally has one.

Alternates can move up to actually compete if one of the team members has to pull for some reason prior to draw night.

Hope this helps,
Al Govednik


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification on that Al!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Kevin L 78 on OB.

Gabor was 81 on OB. Lost 8-9 points on the A frame. Threw dumbell, Frodo went
over and back over jump, did not pick up dumbell. Perfect sit,realized no
dumbell and went back over (with no command) got dumbell and went around jump.

Considering Gabor just started being able to throw dumbells with his right arm
just a few weeks ago and the surgeon had strong reservations in late June and
early July that he would be able to train and compete - I am very proud of his
focus and determination.

Waiting for Gabor to text back on Dan


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dan C 84 in OB


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shoot - I know that Chuck's best phase is Protection tho!  

Lee


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Catu said:


> Yes, riesenschnauzer , giant schnauzer.


Thanks...miss you, seems like we've miss each other on here for quite awhile, hope all is well.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bullet said:


> A line through the name means that those people are considered alternates.
> 
> When the competition begins, each country is allowed up to 5 participants and alternates. Some countries have a few alternates, and the AWDF generally has one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was wondering what that was about as I didn't think she was competing this year for Czech.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

gsd_newbie said:


> It's so darn great to see my fellow, Ha Pham and his female Lilo, scored a 96 in tracking. He is the first Vietnamese to compete in such a high level competition.


Does he live in Vietnam?


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Fast said:


> Does he live in Vietnam?


Yes he is, otherwise I would not consider him as fellow anymore 

BTW, while I can understand the abbreviation for disq. (disqualified) and inj. (injured), could someone explain the abbr. in the result? Thanks


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, results page appears to be down now? Anyone have access to it that I'm just not seeing? My pups father participated, know his scores weren't too fantastic but I am definitely curious to see how everyone did


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Hmm, results page appears to be down now? Anyone have access to it that I'm just not seeing? My pups father participated, know his scores weren't too fantastic but I am definitely curious to see how everyone did


FCI IPO WM 2011 Rheine Germany

Towards the bottom of the page, just above the German flag, you will see the link for the results. By the way 3rd and 11th place are the top GSDs.


----------

